# Goobie



## pla725 (May 25, 2011)

I'm still dealing with this. I feel so numb. If it weren't for the fact that I was already sick with a Sinus Infection I think I would have had good cry by now. 

Goobie seemed fine until yesterday. I know rabbits hide their illnesses well. I didn't think anything of it at the time but she was avoiding me yesterday morning. I thought maybe she was mad at me for some reason. She did that from time to time. 

When I got home after a long day at work she was already sick. She was hiding behind her house. I could see Woody was distressed. I gave her some metacam and baby gas meds thinking it may help. I did get up a couple times during the night to check her. Last time was 2:30 am. I gave her another dose of metacam. I was already exhausted and not feeling well. I dosed off. 

I dreamed she came to me and said goodbye. At first I thought she was better and than realized she was saying goodbye. Too late. Too soon. I couldn't move or even wake up to check the time. 

I got up at 5:30 or so and she was gone. She was stiff. I picked her and checked her. After a bit I put her in a couple of bags and stuck her in the refrig. I texted the vet and asked her about getting a necropsy. I know it sounds gruesomebut I need to know what happened to my bunny girl. 

See you and Peter, Simon, Molly, Smitten, Tangie, Starbuck, Opie, Toyand Clover on the other side girl. 

Just to ad that I got her from the shelter five years ago on June 3rd. She was only two months old if that.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss sweetie! I am curious to know what happened. Keep us posted.

Binky free Goobie


----------



## pla725 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks. The vet should be here soon to pick up her remains. I'm guessingone of two things. An injury or cancer.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 25, 2011)

Oh I'm so sorry your Goobie went to the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow:.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge:rainbow: Sweet Goobie

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## JimD (May 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry 



Binky free, Goobie...

ray::rainbow:

.... we'll see you on the other side.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 26, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear of your loss. Binky free little girl, we all miss you.:bunnyangel:


----------



## pla725 (May 26, 2011)

The vet didn't find anything significant in the necropsy. There was gas in the intestines but she said that could have been post mortem. 

Her bonded partner Woody seems lost with out her. I'm keeping my eye on him. He is eating which is encouraging.


----------



## myheart (May 26, 2011)

I'll have a good cry for you.... :cry4:I am so in tears reading about Goobie and her efforts to comfort you at hertime of passing. She must have loved you very much to make sure you knew she was leaving.

Binky Free at The Bridge Goobie. :rainbow: ray:

myheart


----------



## jujub793 (May 27, 2011)

so sorry!:cry4::rip:


----------



## tonyshuman (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry. It's hard when they leave us, no matter what age, but when it's so sudden and still young it's often more difficult. Binky free, Goobie.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 1, 2011)

It's been a week since Goobie crossed over. I'm starting to deal with it. Less anger. Woody is doing okay. He still misses Goobie.


----------

